
Commenting in Popular Programming Languages - sjb_Live
https://www.sayham.com/2018/03/commenting-in-popular-programming.html
======
ksaj
Common Lisp also has this:

    
    
        #|
        Multi-line
        Comment
        |#
    

along with the ; one liner comment.

